# Shrimp/Snail Photos Show & Tell



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,
We have a thread for betta photos, so thought maybe a thread for shrimp photos and see how many pages we will have...

Try to share something about the photo when you took it...

Here's mine:

The Golden Mystery Snail could not get to the baby RCS who grabbed a chunk of algae wafer...Baby RCS was smart enough to land on a floating leaf and took its time to eat it. But snail saw it, for once it had good eyesight, so this was taken right before he bumped the leaf so the wafer & RCS would fall down. He then disengaged itself form the glass and land on the bottom for the wafer...


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol my snail was eating a bottom feeder pellet


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's mine and my sister's assassins during quarentining. Then a ghost shrimp on a moss ball  Then various RCS (my fav being the baby on the thermometer)


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

COME AND GET IT!!!!!! AKA food time in the shrimp tank










Breed my minions... BREEEEEEED!!!









I think I have an infestation...


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> COME AND GET IT!!!!!! AKA food time in the shrimp tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, this is overpopulation...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Snails you say??


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wow, tiki, that second pic!! The size of the snails compared to the betta!! lol


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishybitty said:


> Lol my snail was eating a bottom feeder pellet


I've never seen how they eat, this is cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Snails you say??


Is this a blue mystery snail?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It's a magenta apple snail that I got off aquabid but the 1st set died in transit due to really cold water so the seller sent me a few magenta ones along with 3 or so ivory/white colored ones. 

I seen blue ones at petsmart but they didn't look too good. Most of them were dead.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

pregnant amano??


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I need to post pics of my white mystery snail. XD I named it Hamster cause it was using Cirrus's homemade betta log like hamster wheel. Then Cirrus decided to get in on the action and started turning it when the snail stopped xD. Never saw anything like it before!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

RowdyBetta said:


> I need to post pics of my white mystery snail. XD I named it Hamster cause it was using Cirrus's homemade betta log like hamster wheel. Then Cirrus decided to get in on the action and started turning it when the snail stopped xD. Never saw anything like it before!


wow, I'd love to see a pic of WMS, thanks.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Me take piccie tomorrow. C: I wanna take a nice clear one. XD lol, my tablet takes awful close up pics.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

That would be a berried amano. Too bad they need brackish water for the larvae


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

i know, very sad...but she eats like a hungry pregnant lady, don't get in her way when she is hungry...


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

you should see my shrimp. I thought I hadn't had any berried ladies in a while. But after I added water, and agitated the moss clumps, I see babies scurrying about.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> you should see my shrimp. I thought I hadn't had any berried ladies in a while. But after I added water, and agitated the moss clumps, I see babies scurrying about.


yes, my current prohect is to acquire driftwood/rocks to make java moss clumps...I am also thinking of making a mat on the substrate which is easier, but still not sure.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Otterfun said:


> Hi,
> We have a thread for betta photos, so thought maybe a thread for shrimp photos and see how many pages we will have...
> 
> Try to share something about the photo when you took it...
> ...


I don't have any photos to add to the thread that I haven't already posted of my shrimp ... but this photo is awesome!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's Hamster aka Hammie!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

cute baby


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw, he's only small yet!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Very! C: lol, ain't he cute! X3


----------

